# The 18 Most Suppressed Inventions Ever



## Harpo (Sep 16, 2012)

http://usahitman.com/18msie/


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 16, 2012)

404 error


----------



## alchemist (Sep 16, 2012)

Me too, but it was there about four hours ago (there were water-powered cars).


----------



## Dozmonic (Sep 17, 2012)

Tesla's tower, somebody's THC oil (Rick Simpson?) to cure cancer, Tesla's wireless electricity etc. Some interesting stuff and quite a bit that would have to have more details given to be shown as feasible -)


----------



## billhafan (Sep 17, 2012)

just found them on trutv.com -


----------



## PTeppic (Sep 17, 2012)

Second link from Hitman to a usahitman page in the last 24 hours or so. Both sciencey stories. Just wondering why no major reputable journal's website doesn't have the same material.


----------



## Metryq (Sep 17, 2012)

PTeppic said:


> Just wondering why no major reputable journal's website doesn't have the same material.



Because it's a conspiracy! The cabal that controls the world pulled the Web page because they didn't want this information leaking out!

Naturally everything on that list was _suppressed_—they didn't fail because the engineering or economics didn't work. No, that would be too mundane.


----------



## Dozmonic (Sep 17, 2012)

Some of it is more credible than others. Tesla's wireless electricity is an often cited example and one that has seen research done into it over the years.


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 17, 2012)

I was reading about the Tesla wireless electricity tower (and some pages on the principles involved) on Wikipedia only a few days ago, so information about it is hardly being suppressed.


----------

